# How Long Does CannaButter Take To Turn Solid?



## Withthebiscuit (May 25, 2011)

How Long Does CannaButter Take To Turn Solid?
i used lots of trim with lil oil and smudge of milk(to add fat because my butter was cholesterol free)
and butter slow cooked for 10+ HOURRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSS
put it in the freezer till hard then thrw it in the fridge
wonder how long will it take to turn solid ?


----------



## tommyo3000 (May 26, 2011)

Hi. You use the term "butter" incorrectly. Butter is made from heavy cream and salt. What you used was whipped up oil from some factory in new jersey. 

Next time, spring for real butter. It is solid at room temp. 

Tommy


----------



## Withthebiscuit (May 27, 2011)

tommyo3000 said:


> Hi. You use the term "butter" incorrectly. Butter is made from heavy cream and salt. What you used was whipped up oil from some factory in new jersey.
> 
> Next time, spring for real butter. It is solid at room temp.
> 
> Tommy


whats type of butter you prefer?


----------



## desertking (Jun 23, 2011)

anything with around 50% should work just needs to stay solid at room temp


----------



## redivider (Jun 29, 2011)

i'll chime in and help.

from my own experience.

i bought 1/2 oz of reggie. used 9 grams for my butter. ground it up fine fine fine.

pured 2 cups of water and 1 stick of butter into a saucepan. boiled on medium high for a solid hour and a half (refilling water when necessary). butter turns greeen/brown color....

strained out using storebought strainer and a spoon to squeeze out as much as possible. discarded plant matter. < used to include in brownies but to be honest without it tastes better.....

strained mixture went into a glass cup. put in freezer for about 30 mins.

the butter solidified at the top, you can just spoon it out.

use as butter in any storebought brownie mix. most ask for 1 stick of butter.  

enjoy.


----------



## brentay (Oct 12, 2017)

redivider said:


> i'll chime in and help.
> 
> from my own experience.
> 
> ...


Next time just simmer for 3-6 hours dont go higher


----------



## Shady 424 (Sep 7, 2020)

The butter should be simmered no higher than 200 degrees for around 3 hrs an hr and a half won’t b long enough to extract all that goodness you want


----------



## Shady 424 (Sep 7, 2020)

brentay said:


> Next time just simmer for 3-6 hours dont go higher


Didn’t read your post before posting mine but on same page


----------



## Shady 424 (Sep 7, 2020)

And always if using trimmings decarb in oven low like 250 for half hour


----------



## Easyday20 (Sep 7, 2020)

And use unsalted butter


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 8, 2020)

Nice resurrection, oh lord of the undead.


----------



## ksafimova (Sep 19, 2020)

Definitely worth keeping the recipe above.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 19, 2020)

From the "What did you accomplish today" thread:


What I accomplished yesterday --- sampled too much and feel asleep before I could post! 

1 oz of good shake & larf to 1 pound of butter and 1/4 cup coconut oil (expeller pressed - low flavor)
Decarb in oven at 240f for 45 min
Double boiler kept the butter at 180f for 3 hours, stir gently occasionally.
Strain through cheesecloth to get plant matter out. (CAUTION - do this while the butter is liquid - but not too hot to touch)
Cool in fridge - or for quicker chilling, place on top of an ice bath as in the picture.
(edit: removed edit - nonsensical)
Enjoy! I put a 1/2 tsp on a piece of garlic bread & the other 1/2 tsp went on top of a bowl of pesto pasta, I went onto a couch 45 min later.
--- 1tsp gives a STRONG effect.

View attachment 4688389


----------



## Akfx (May 27, 2021)

I have a low tolerance but I took 2 grams or even 1 and decarbed it at 220 for for 15 min then boiled it in 2 cups water with 1 tablespoon coconut oil for another 15 min add honey at the end and I was sooo gone on less than a half cup


----------



## Mak'er Grow (May 27, 2021)

Trick I use to remove almost all of the water...
The last strain goes into a mason jar (any sealable jar really and can handle a little heat)...fill it up and put on lid...turn upside down (lid on bottom) put in to the fridge and wait until it hardens...as soon as you take it out open the jar and pour out water...the butter/coconut oil stays put. 
Use a paper towel or something if you want to soak up any remaining droplets.
Oh and don't store in plastics...use glass if possible.
PS...
I use a french fry cutting machine to squish out the oil...modified slightly, but it saves having to touch the oil when its hot...put in the bag/cheesecloth filled with material and press handle and let it drip into a funnel with another strainer.


----------

